# Trend Letter, Number Template Set



## Captain (23 Sep 2011)

I recently brought the Trend Letter, Number template set from Axeminster, I struggle clamping the templates when I’m routing in the middle of a board, Has anyone used this product before and would like to share any useful tips, jigs or any information that would help me. 


Many thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Shultzy (23 Sep 2011)

I haven't used the Template Set but a suggestion might be to make a frame for the templates to fit into. Clamp, screw or wedge the work to the template frame.


----------



## paulm (24 Sep 2011)

I use double sided sticky tape.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Oct 2011)

Hi captain,

I have used the template set and put them into a frame. It helps you to see your spacing, as well as keeping them straight.

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (26 Oct 2011)

+1 for double sided carpet tape. I use it for holding MDF templates to work everyday, works a treat, but there's a knack to getting the plastic covering off 

Cheers _Dan.


----------



## hammer n nails (2 Jan 2012)

i use the miles-craft version all letters are single costs a bit but has been invaluable to me 
Milescraft 1262 Sign Pro - Easy and ready to use Router Sign Making Template Kits by Milescraft (DIY & Tools)
Buy new: £79.99 £64.99
In stock

(3)
DIY & Tools: See all 59 items
you can get it from Amazon


----------



## Hitch (27 Jan 2012)

I use the trend ones, normally clamp a bit of timber across it each end. Not the easiest way, but works for me, takes a bit of setting up.
Next time I need to use them I might knock up a frame for them to sit in.


----------



## stevek (27 Oct 2012)

Hello, Im new to the site and I also have the Trend Letters Template set, Ive done quite a bit of basic routeing but nothing too detailed or complicated, anyway the other day I thought I would have a go with the Letters Template and whilst we created a simple sign clamping the template to the job was quite difficult and really slowed us down, I was working on a large [email protected] Workmate outside and I was setting up the sign at any angle that would allow me to get a pair of quick clamps under the workmate and over the template, very fiddly indeed. Today I have also been thinking about some kind of frame and found this excellent site whilst looking for ideas, my thought is to let the Template into a piece of plywood which has a single baton fixed under its forward edge, this would hook over the edge of the sign and both parts pushed against the plastic push in clamp posts on the workmate. Another pair of plastic Posts in the workmate Jaw would be wound in under the plywood frame untill it clamped onto the free edge of the sign holding the lot firmly. What ideas did anyone else have and what do you think of my idea? 
Hope this is not too long for a first post and thanks in advance, 
Steve.


----------

